# Is this ok as a substrate?



## Chris23039 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi all found this says it's a natural cypress mulch just wondering if it would be likely to have pine in it? 
http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/zoo-med-forest-floor-bedding-88l-cm-8-2069-p.asp
Thanks


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 16, 2013)

Chris23039 said:


> Hi all found this says it's a natural cypress mulch just wondering if it would be likely to have pine in it?
> http://www.livefoodsbypost.co.uk/zoo-med-forest-floor-bedding-88l-cm-8-2069-p.asp
> Thanks



Zoo med forest floor is natural cypress. It gets expensive though to fill a decent size cage. Check out reptilebasics.com, they have huge bags for $10, and the shipping for one bag isn't that bad, but then again it does depend on where you live. But you'll save money buying two big bags from there as apposed to a bunch of smaller bags of the zoo med cypress. 

If not that, you could go to home depot and pick up some 100% top soil and play sand and give him about a 50% sand 50% top soil mix or 75% soil 25% sand mix,what ever works for you until you get the right consistency , you'll know when its right when you can take a hand full and ball it up and the ball shouldn't break easily (crumble apart in your hand)or leak water. I used this for my tegu and it was cheap and works great! Holds burrows and maintains moisture!

Let me know if that makes sense!


----------



## Chris23039 (Feb 16, 2013)

I live in the uk so that would be expensive ha we don't have a Home Depot but there are other shops that sell that stuff so I may try that is play sand basically the sand you let kids play in 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 16, 2013)

undefined


----------



## Chris23039 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply again but it doesn't seem to be displaying properly it's says undefined?


----------

